# my wee man



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

your probs bored of him alreay but here's Buster being lazy


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwww I love his little speckles on his face, he looks like hes always lived with you, how is he settling in?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Awwwww I love his little speckles on his face, he looks like hes always lived with you, how is he settling in?


he's brilliant, only issue is toilet training but we're ettin there...slowly his brothers all play with him especially Sammy there brilliant with each other, not bad a night times but he must have his blanket! and will whine until i fetch it him -_- he likes his lies in as well


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

As already said, the freckles are just :001_wub:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

with his blanket


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

stunner


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

The speckles on his head make him look lovely! :001_wub:

He's beautiful!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

How could we get bored of him hes gorgeous.. Jack has a "Blankie" too.. drags it round the house with him :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Aww, he's going to need sun protection in the summer 
Cuteeeee


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

rona said:


> Aww, he's going to need sun protection in the summer
> Cuteeeee


i never thought about that  luckily the sun seems quite far of


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

RockRomantic said:


> i never thought about that  luckily the sun seems quite far of


Those little ears could get quite sun burnt.
Nonnies Alfie had rather pink ears last summer, even with protection


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

two more

excuse state of me floor need to Hoover in morning 










my boys


----------

